# Cost of Dog-ey X Rays???



## Harrie123 (3 October 2012)

Hi Guys

I am about to take my pooch to the vet. He is non weight baring on one of his front paws, looks like it might be something in the joint so I am hoping the vet will X-ray.

Does any one know what you you pay for an X ray on a dog?


----------



## Star_Chaser (3 October 2012)

varies from vet to vets.  Mine are quite reasonable but they do give a good discount for multi pets.


----------



## CorvusCorax (3 October 2012)

Depends on the vet.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (3 October 2012)

Oz had his jaw x-rayed a few week back and it was £60 inc VAT for the 1st £55 for the 2nd and £50 for the 3rd or there abouts (can't find the bill to double check).  Vets only charged me for 3, but took several more and he said 3 were essential for the diagnosis and the rest were for his own piece of mind.  Mind the GA he needed to take the x-rays was about £80.


----------



## Vizslak (3 October 2012)

normally a couple of plates are needed, and a sedation, average around £110/£120 iirc, its a while since one of mine have had them tbh *frantically touches wood*


----------



## orionstar (3 October 2012)

It has varied between £70 and £110 depending on the size of the dog, and how many plates they needed to have done to ascertain what's broken.


----------



## madmav (3 October 2012)

Do not own a dog in London. They charge £400 for x-rays and initial analysis of a problem. Thank the Lord I was insured. And wishing I could change career......


----------



## Harrie123 (4 October 2012)

Thanks guys! He improved dramatically so vet thinks its just a sprain - few!!! But they will X Ray if its still bad in a couple of days.


----------



## emma21 (9 October 2012)

Mine was x-rayed by a specialist as they didn't know why he went lame sometimes, turns out it was growing pains and he'll grow out of it... Since the X-rays he hasn't gone lame one! Cost £800!!!!


----------

